
How the VPN industry is creating its stake in online gaming - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/18/how-the-vpn-industry-is-creating-its-stake-in-online-gaming/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
extrapickles
VPNs can sometimes help with lag/consistent ping if the VPN provider is on a
non-congested (at the ISP) back-haul carrier but the game servers are.

~~~
api
Tunneling encrypted traffic through your ISP to a data center improves
performance vs. going straight from your endpoint to the other endpoint. Stop
and consider this for a moment.

The fact that this is so often the case points to either BGP peering being
totally f'd at ISPs or deep packet inspection and traffic prioritization / de-
prioritization algorithms mucking everything up.

I personally suspect the latter since at ZeroTier we've noticed that direct
P2P performance is sometimes (for some ISPs) _more consistent_ when the
traffic is flowing over ZeroTier than "naked." This simply should not be. If
anything encapsulation should have the opposite effect. My guess would be that
the DPI traffic manglers don't know what to do with encrypted UDP traffic so
they just send it on through.

~~~
jessaustin
Don't worry, eventually the monopolists will figure out how to make you pay up
or suffer, as well.

------
dboreham
Hmm... this is "QoS as a Service" (QaaS?) But how can you deliver QoS if you
are not the ISP??? Perhaps it is a "pure marketing" play where they aim to
show a market for QoS-for-$ then sell the brand and customer base to the ISPs?

~~~
aomix
Years ago there was a short lived VPN service that tried just that. Making
sure their service was on non congested optimal routes to game servers. But it
didn't really take off, I assume because of that reason. All they could offer
was what your ISP should hopefully be doing in the first place but nothing
more.

~~~
jessaustin
Years ago ISPs may have been less evil than they are now.

------
devicenull
So basically GameRail was before it's time.

